# Can I still get into Uni without finishing year 12? And if so, how?



## NY10132

I was in year 12 last year, but left due to illness. I really want to go to Uni, and I'd planned to go either this year or the next. Is there an alternate way to get into Uni now? 

I'd be willing to go back and do year 12 (I'd have to do home schooling though due to my circumstances), TAFE, or anything that would help. I'm not sure how to go about it myself, because I missed all the Uni education & preparation I was supposed to receive at school because I left so early. I'd appreciate it if anyone would be able to help me, and if I left out any important information, please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## Bauhn

See if you can do a certificate 4 or diploma course in Tafe, the same type of course you want to do in uni. Once you complete the Tafe course, you can have advanced standing in the uni course (not guaranteed though), but they will take you.


----------



## Dexter

Why don't you ask one of the unis?


----------

